# Claxica Composition Competition for guitar and string quartet



## GiordanoPassini

Hi, online on www.claxica.it the announcement for the composition competition "Claxica 2015" for guitar and string quartet.

For any questions:
[email protected]
www.claxica.it

Thank you very much
Giordano


----------

